# Mowiac z angielska



## Szkot

> … oni, _mowi__ą__c z angielska_, zakonczyli edukację na bardzo wczesnym etapie życia, więc …   (J. Porada, Chłopaki w sofiksach, 2011)


 
Jak tu mówi się 'z angielska'? Z Google'a wydaje mi się, że wyraz używa się albo z kalkami - 'w Polsce – _mówiąc z angielska_ – ogon macha psem ' - albo z angielskimi wyrazami - 'choć teraz nabrałam dystansu i, _mówiąc z angielska_, I don't care anymore'.

W tym przypadku nic takiego nie widzę.  Jest jeszcze sposób użycia tego wyraza?  Cały odcynek ma ton jakiegoś, mza, snobizmu.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi Szkot. I think this is correct use for such a colloquial piece of writing. I personally think it is a slightly archaic use of the expression. I think this expression was used by older people from certain regions of Poland. In this sentence it just means most likely to speak in a diplomatic way. He is just saying that they finished their education at a very early stage of their life, instead of stating openly that they don't have much education.


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> Hi Szkot. I think this is correct use for such a colloquial piece of writing. I personally think it is a slightly archaic use of the expression. I think this expression was used by older people from certain regions of Poland. In this sentence it just means most likely to speak in a diplomatic way. He is just saying that they finished their education at a very early stage of their life, instead of stating openly that they don't have much education.


what lilianab is writing above is correct—here author is mocking: literary it would mean something like 'speaking english-sque' or 'speaking english way of speaking'; one could even use 'speaking politically correctly' if it would be pollitical correct—as a synonym i would propose _dyplomatycznie_ ('diplomatically').


----------



## dreamlike

A co dokładnie rozumie się przez "mówienie z angielska"? Przesadnie dyplomatyczny ton wypowiedzi? Pierwszy raz się z tym spotykam.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think, some people speak like that. I have heard some people use some phrases like that -- some older Polish immigrants. I think it might be regional, quite colloquial and outdated. I think it is a substitution for "speaking in another language", "to put it lightly", or something like that.


----------



## BezierCurve

Istnieje również "wycofać się po angielsku" - czyli zrobić to dyplomatycznie, po cichu, bez zwracania niczyjej uwagi.


----------



## dreamlike

Utarty zwrot to chyba "wyjść po angielsku". Anglicy z kolei mówią "take French leave" (albo take a French leave)


----------



## majlo

Ciekawe, jak mówią Francuzi. 

To me, "mówiąc z angielska" means "putting it in English".


----------



## Szkot

Dalszy kontekst:   'Oni' w cytacie to mężowie tzw. prymitywnych bab, “mówiące 'piniądze' i 'weź se '… “ (szok, horror). Wydaje mi się, że mówi dyplomatycznie, eufemicznie (o mężach - o babach chyba 'z polska' ).

Dziękuję wszystkim.


----------



## kknd

Szkot said:


> Dalszy kontekst:   'Oni' w cytacie to mężowie tzw. prymitywnych bab, “mówiące 'piniądze' i 'weź se '… “ (szok, horror). Wydaje mi się, że mówi dyplomatycznie, eufemicznie (o mężach - o babach chyba 'z polska' ).
> 
> Dziękuję wszystkim.


nawiązując do tematu, ale już abstrakcyjnie: _when in rome, do as the romans do_, co można sparafrazować jako _when in london, speak as the englishmen speak_; bpytanie: czemu w tym zdaniu autor podpiera się językiem angielskim?  (przychodzi mi do głowy jeszcze jeden synonim tego sformułowania: „oględnie”; ach! może jeszcze po prostu „delikatnie”, czy nawet „taktownie”; z ciekawszych bliskoznaczników słownik podpowiada „wymijająco”, „subtelnie”; przy okazji ten sam słownik odnotowuje parę „eufemicznie–eufemistycznie”).


----------



## cukieranka

majlo said:


> Ciekawe, jak mówią Francuzi.



wg. etymonline.com 

To take French leave, "depart without telling the host," is 1771, from a social custom then prevalent. However, *in France this is said to be called filer à l'anglaise, lit. "to take English leave."*

ciekawe


----------



## Ben Jamin

A nie bierzecie pod uwagę, że użycie zwrotu “mówiąc z angielska” może być zupełnie nieuzasadnione i nie pasujące do kontekstu, krótko mówiąc – bes sensu?
O doszukiwaniu się sensu tam gdzie go nie ma pisał ciekawie Stanisław Lem w „Cyberiadzie” („pamiętaj o niebieskich śrubkach, Twój Trurl”). Całość tekstu dostępna w sieci.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> A nie bierzecie pod uwagę, że użycie zwrotu “mówiąc z angielska” może być zupełnie nieuzasadnione i nie pasujące do kontekstu, krótko mówiąc – bes sensu?



Dla mnie ma sens.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Dla mnie ma sens.



Masz na myśli:  w tym zacytowanym w pierwszym poście kontekscie?


----------



## dreamlike

Tak, jeśli przez "mówiąc z angielska" w tym konkretnym kontekście rozumiemy "używając przesadnie dyplomatycznego tonu", choć przyznam szczerze, że nie było to dla mnie jasne od razu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

W takim razie jest to chyba jakiś „idiom idiolektyczny”, jako że nikt z czytelników go nie rozpoznał, a rozszyfrowanie wymagało długiego zgadywania. A swoją drogą, dlaczego nie „mówiąc z francuska, niemiecka, lub innego języka”?


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Tak, jeśli przez "mówiąc z angielska" w tym konkretnym kontekście rozumiemy "używając przesadnie dyplomatycznego tonu", choć przyznam szczerze, że nie było to dla mnie jasne od razu.





Ben Jamin said:


> W takim razie jest to chyba jakiś „idiom idiolektyczny”, jako że nikt z czytelników go nie rozpoznał, a rozszyfrowanie wymagało długiego zgadywania. A swoją drogą, dlaczego nie „mówiąc z francuska, niemiecka, lub innego języka”?


osobiście nie miałem problemów ze zrozumieniem tego zwrotu; co więcej: wyrażenie to jest chyba dość utarte. a pytanie ben jamina pojawia się już chyba trzeci raz (w pewnej postaci) w tym temacie – ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?


----------

